# More HOPRA Tracks...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
*HOPRA Nationals and State Series Tracks from the '90s...*

*1994 HOPRA Nationals...*









*1993 HOPRA Nationals...*









*1990 HOPRA Nationals...*











*HOPRA State Championships Tracks - '95 - '96...*

*Ohio State Series Championships Tracks...*

















*HOPRA East Coast Racing Series Championships Tracks...*

















These were really cool...

John
.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice! Benny Leyro is going to get a kick out of this when I send him the ECRS picture with his Danger Zone!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very cool, Rick... Glad I posted these, then...

John
.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

John,

I'm definitely glad that you posted it because it also shows who's still racing and who isn't. Rick Derosa and Benny Leyro are the only 2 that are still active.

In addition, the ECRS series died about 5 years ago but we had still been holding a Willy Goodwyn Memorial race up until 3 years ago.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Rick Carter said:


> Nice! Benny Leyro is going to get a kick out of this when I send him the ECRS picture with his Danger Zone!


Did you get the pic to Benny, Rick?...

Just curious...

John
.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice

thank for the post:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey John,

Without a doubt and it definitely took him back. He made another layout after this one which we had been running on until he moved last year. He sold the track to the new homeowner since we all have tracks and didn't have room for a 2nd or 3rd in some cases.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Happy that he could *wax nostalgic*, Rick  ...


Thanks, SlotKing... Glad you enjoyed them...
.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Must of been fun racing all of 
those kick but tracks.:thumbsup:
Thanks for posting them, gives me more ideas. :thumbsup:
bigger BIGGER BIGGER BIGGER FASTER TRACKS

GT40 :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

GT40 said:


> Must of been fun racing all of
> those kick but tracks.:thumbsup:
> Thanks for posting them, gives me more ideas. :thumbsup:
> bigger BIGGER BIGGER BIGGER FASTER TRACKS
> GT40 :wave:


Thanks, gt... That was my intent to help folks use some of the
design-points of these tracks... Plus, as you said, it's just fun to
imagine what was like to run on these babies...

*Biggerbetterfastermore...*

John
.


----------

